# Car Insurance



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

So, the insurance for my 5.9 litre V8 classic Jeep is soon up for renewal. Last year, my premium was about E90 for the year and renewal cost is almost double that so I decided to check around to see what else was on offer. 

The ACP which is the Portuguese version of the British Automobile Association has a classic car section and they've just offered me similar cover for just E40 per year....... how's that for a terrific deal! 

Quite how the UK insurance companies can get away with charging thousands of pounds per year is simply beyond my understanding! LOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pay for your IUC


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Is IUC the road tax?

If so, I'm hoping to duck it by having the car classified as a car of historical interest which I'm told by the ACP that also makes the car exempt from road tax........ so pleeeeeeease keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

That's a fine looking vehicle you have there


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Is IUC the road tax?
> 
> If so, I'm hoping to duck it by having the car classified as a car of historical interest which I'm told by the ACP that also makes the car exempt from road tax........ so pleeeeeeease keep your fingers crossed for me!


Yes, fingers crossed


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

notlongnow said:


> That's a fine looking vehicle you have there


Very kind of you to say so. 



canoeman said:


> Yes, fingers crossed


Thanks.

I'm waiting now to hear from ACP but going from their last message it sounds like they should be able to help me with the exemption sooner rather than later.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well you've got until the month of the matriculation to get sorted, good luck


----------

